# It's fluffy GSD time!!



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Diesel is still my favorite GSD of all time!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

RENEESDOG said:


> Diesel is still my favorite GSD of all time!


Thankyou!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Lisa the first picture of Diesel is great. He is such a handsome gentleman!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like they had a great time Lisa, and yes, Diesel is just as handsome as ever


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos of the dogs and the countryside!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is so gorgeous! His face looks almost human in the first picture.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

That is a very handsome GSD you have there- WOW!!

His coat is just gorgeous an his name is so fitting too =)


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

What type of dog is Disel and where do I find one? I've never seen a GSD that fluffy before.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Disel you are the most handsome GSD !!!! What a beautiful place to run and play.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

fostermom said:


> He is so gorgeous! His face looks almost human in the first picture.


I thought exactly the same thing. What a gorgeous boy!!!!!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

From Miss T


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh Diesel, you're such a handsome guy! And that grass is so green! I wish we had grass like that.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's gorgeous but that's because I love long coated GSD!.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a gorgeous young man Diesel is 
his fur is beautiful and it is a credit to you Lisa as you must spend alot of time keeping him looking so good


----------



## Pampered Puppy (Mar 21, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Diesel isone gorgeous hunk of a dog!!! Love him!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Your GSD is gorgeous!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Diesel looks so handsome and Willow is very pretty. I love GSDs.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Great to see Diesel - handsome as always and looking very regal in the first pic, and lovely to see him just enjoying life.


----------

